# The LightSpeed CHALLENGE. I WANT YOU. Admins , send me a bill.



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

So here it is folks.
I am LightSpeed. I have never walked away from a fight in my life.

I like the photo forum. I like the people who made the photo forum happen.
I like what the photo forum has made me. This place will school you.
Best learning tool for photography I've ever seen.

In light of that.
Naptime, Ron Evers, Sammy Lou ( look that one up, spelt it wrong) Phoenix, Tyler ( can you believe it), e.rose,  <----the new supporting members.
Courtesy of LightSpeed.




*What up boy?*

We gonna see.

Sincerely,
LightSpeed - THE supporting member among the many supporting members.
Takin it to the house.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol, nice. Buying a D4 and paying for others memberships. You must have a goose that lays golden eggs!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Lol, nice. Buying a D4 and paying for others memberships. You must have a goose that lays golden eggs!



Add this guy to the list.


Make it happen Ekool


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2012)

At this rate we'll have to think up new prizes for the monthly competitions


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2012)

Wait... *WHAT* happened?


----------



## QuadTap (Feb 10, 2012)

yea ... i have no idea what the point of this post is


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 10, 2012)

e.rose said:


> Wait... *WHAT* happened?



Things got even more rediculous.


----------



## Dao (Feb 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... *WHAT* happened?
> ...



I am lost, I have no clue what's going on.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm lost. What's the "challenge" part of the LightSpeed challenge? And did you really just pay for those folks' memberships? Man, I shoulda waited a week!

Besides, I'm feeling pretty down that I wasn't even pretty enough to beat out naptime for a spot. That hurts, man. :lmao:


----------



## One2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice Light!!.  Your pictures are almost as good as your generosity .  J/K of course


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't recall endorsing or supporting anything. 

Filling me in might be cool.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Yeah, I'm lost. What's the "challenge" part of the LightSpeed challenge? And did you really just pay for those folks' memberships? Man, I shoulda waited a week!
> 
> Besides, I'm feeling pretty down that I wasn't even pretty enough to beat out naptime for a spot. That hurts, man. :lmao:



I think the challenge is just putting up with him.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

How brown is your nose dude?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lightspeed is serious about paying for the memberships! In another thread, he offered to do so in http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lse-what-menacing-creature-5.html#post2476426 while having a tiff with another member. (the names for the free membership were a little different in the original post... don't know if they are still included or not!)

Light.. you could just have those members join.. and then reimburse them.... although I don't see why the mods / admins can't set something up.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Light.. you could just have those members join.. and then reimburse them.... although I don't see why the mods / admins can't set something up.



Do they get a choice, or has it been made for them?


----------



## Dao (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh .. I remember that post.  I thought he was just joking.  

Thumbs up for your actions though, Light!


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks, but I like paying my own bills!   I'm already a supporting member.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Helen B said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Light.. you could just have those members join.. and then reimburse them.... although I don't see why the mods / admins can't set something up.
> ...



Don't ask me.. ask Lightspeed!  lol!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Lightspeed is serious about paying for the memberships! In another thread, he offered to do so in http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lse-what-menacing-creature-5.html#post2476426 while having a tiff with another member. (the names for the free membership were a little different in the original post... don't know if they are still included or not!)
> 
> Light.. you could just have those members join.. and then reimburse them.... although I don't see why the mods / admins can't set something up.



Oh, so that clears it up... So I won a free membership? 

Jeeze, I never win anything.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dao said:


> Oh .. I remember that post.



Search is a great tool! Otherwise I would have never found that other thread! Just thought it might be a handy reminder for those that didn't see it the first time!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> At this rate we'll have to think up new prizes for the monthly competitions



*A FREE 20X30 PRINT

COURTESY OF LIGHTSPEED*


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Lightspeed is serious about paying for the memberships! In another thread, he offered to do so in http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lse-what-menacing-creature-5.html#post2476426 while having a tiff with another member. (*the names for the free membership were a little different in the original post... don't know if they are still included or not!)
> *
> Light.. you could just have those members join.. and then reimburse them.... although I don't see why the mods / admins can't set something up.



*Those 5 have already been taken care of.*


----------



## SCraig (Feb 10, 2012)

Helen B said:


> Do they get a choice, or has it been made for them?


No, they do not get a choice, yes he is serious.  I don't pretend to understand things either, nor do I understand why it was bestowed on me, however I am grateful for the gift even though he did ignore my PM asking why.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Things got even more rediculous.



Is there something wrong with supporting the forum?
I thought you liked this forum. 
*You spelled Ridiculous, wrong.*

Those who can, do.
Those who can't,  misspell ridiculous.

lol


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> > Do they get a choice, or has it been made for them?
> ...



I never ignore you Mr. Craig.
I think you're a fine feller and a fellow sportbike rider.
I did it , just because.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, I get it. It's because I started the "Kick Lightspeed off the Beginner's Forum" movement. That's why he didn't pick me.

I like that theory better than not being as pretty as naptime.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Oh, I get it. It's because I started the "Kick Lightspeed off the Beginner's Forum" movement. That's why he didn't pick me.
> 
> I like that theory better than not being as pretty as naptime.



You were already a supporting member.
Naptime in drag is a fairly scary thought. I could live happily for the rest of my life, not seeing that picture again.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lightspeed is serious about paying for the memberships! In another thread, he offered to do so in http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lse-what-menacing-creature-5.html#post2476426 while having a tiff with another member. (*the names for the free membership were a little different in the original post... don't know if they are still included or not!)
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Helen B said:
> 
> 
> > Do they get a choice, or has it been made for them?
> ...



I suspect it is based on several things.. input on the forum, fairness, motivation and enthusiasm, etc. I don't think Lightspeed is being biased by personal like/dislikes.. as he is including even those that have bashed him around a bit. (of course, this is conjecture based on observation... and could be totally wrong!)


----------



## naptime (Feb 10, 2012)

sportbikes?!?!?!

do any of mine count???   well, ok, they aren't exactly SPORTbikes.... but, i did build the chopper and the cafe racer with my own two hands.. that's gotta count for something!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

naptime said:


> sportbikes?!?!?!
> 
> do any of mine count???   well, ok, they aren't exactly SPORTbikes.... but, i did build the chopper and the cafe racer with my own two hands.. that's gotta count for something!



Yes those count. Except for the scooter.
That can't be yours.
Admit it, you're just working on Bitter Jewelers scooter.


----------



## naptime (Feb 10, 2012)

not only is the scooter mine... but it's my vehicle of choice.

avg 100mpg and 70mph 

i've ridden it on the turnpike from toledo to cleveland.. heck, i've ridden it to chicago.


nothing funnier than a fatman, on a scooter, passing semi trucks !!


i bought it in cleveland.. hmmm maybe bitter and i go to the same scooter shop


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

*OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT *
.
The LightSpeed beginners forum , found here , The LightSpeed Beginners forum - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum, now has two members.
Me and Naptime. 

lol


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2012)

LIGHTSPEED *since big and bold appears to be the way things are going*

I'm not 100% sure what is happening here - as is who is getting what or why or who is enabling etc... It would help members and the admin if you could contact those you wish to gift membership to directly via pm to make your offer. Give them the chance to accept or decline and then ok things with the site admin for enabling/payment. I would hate that a bad air come out of your generosity toward the site and members thereof, so a little clarification to the involved parties should help smooth over the waters if there are any ripples.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > At this rate we'll have to think up new prizes for the monthly competitions
> ...



Thanks for this.
I'll be sending you a large jpg as soon as I decide which one of my images I want that big.

Lew


----------



## Helen B (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Is there something wrong with supporting the forum?



This forum is what it is because of the many members who make valuable non-monetary contributions. This site would be nothing, and be worth nothing to the owners who purchased it as a source of revenue for them, without those non-monetary contributions.


----------



## momo3boys (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> *OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT *
> .
> The LightSpeed beginners forum , found here , The LightSpeed Beginners forum - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum, now has two members.
> Me and Naptime.
> ...



How do you join?


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

naptime said:


> not only is the scooter mine... but it's my vehicle of choice.
> 
> avg 100mpg and 70mph
> 
> ...



Here's my scooter.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 10, 2012)

OK, just to be on the up-and-up, mine isn't a true "Sportbike".  One is a "Sport Touring" bike.





and the other is a "Dual Sport":


----------



## naptime (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > not only is the scooter mine... but it's my vehicle of choice.
> ...


----------



## naptime (Feb 10, 2012)

SCraig said:


> OK, just to be on the up-and-up, mine isn't a true "Sportbike".  One is a "Sport Touring" bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no visible BMW badges.... 

it counts


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

Overread said:


> LIGHTSPEED *since big and bold appears to be the way things are going*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what is happening here - as is who is getting what or why or who is enabling etc... It would help members and the admin if you could contact those you wish to gift membership to directly via pm to make your offer. Give them the chance to accept or decline and then ok things with the site admin for enabling/payment. I would hate that a bad air come out of your generosity toward the site and members thereof, so a little clarification to the involved parties should help smooth over the waters if there are any ripples.



No problem Overread.
No one has to accept anything if they choose not to.
I didn't think I rippled anyone's waters.

You can also put me down in the photo challenge. The next winner, FREE PRINT.
Don't know how I would go about that. I rekon I could mail it in to the photo forum, and you guys could make sure the recipient gets it.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> *OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT *
> .
> The LightSpeed beginners forum , found here , The LightSpeed Beginners forum - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum, now has two members.
> Me and Naptime.
> ...



I'm in. Just to see what happens! 
Besides, if I become half as good as Lightspeed, I'll be thrilled!


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 10, 2012)

Sweet!:hug::

Maybe I'm missing something here but why wouldn't someone want a free membership?? :er:


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I get it. It's because I started the "Kick Lightspeed off the Beginner's Forum" movement. That's why he didn't pick me.
> ...



Oh, well there's that. MAN, I shoulda waited on the TPF membership last week and gone ahead with the NAPP one instead! 
It's all good, I just wasn't feelin' the love...


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 10, 2012)

Sammie_Lou said:


> Sweet!:hug::
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here but why wouldn't someone want a free membership?? :er:



Because some of us don't like handouts - especially from strangers on the Internet.   I'm sure LightSpeed has the best of intentions and I really appreciate the gesture but I prefer to pay my own bills with the money I made myself ...so I'm politely declining the offer. 

...and no, I don't think any less of anyone who does accept it.  I just choose not to.  That's all.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2012)

You want shagging for posting that video of some idiot spoiling a fantastic rock track


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm lost. What's the "challenge" part of the LightSpeed challenge? And did you really just pay for those folks' memberships? Man, I shoulda waited a week!
> ...


 




o hey tyler said:


> Jeeze, I never win anything.



ME EITHER!


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 10, 2012)

Not sure what this thread is about, but I just want to post pix of my sportbikes .... lol

Old CBR600RR






At California Speedway





On my old CBR600F4i


----------



## MTVision (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> So here it is folks.
> I am LightSpeed. I have never walked away from a fight in my life.
> 
> I like the photo forum. I like the people who made the photo forum happen.
> ...



And here I thought I was first on your list. 

Obviously not. ;p


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> *OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT *
> .
> The LightSpeed beginners forum , found here , The LightSpeed Beginners forum - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum, now has two members.
> Me and Naptime.
> ...



I would be in, but can't seem to find the "I wunna join" button.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > *OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT *
> ...



Look at the far right hand side of the gray bar with the Group Name on it; you'll see something that says "Group Tools." Click the down arrow and Join Group will be one of the options


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I owe $126,000 in student loans....any takers?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> *Not sure what this thread is about*, but I just want to post pix of my sportbikes .... lol



Not sure anyone else knows either...


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Feb 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > *Not sure what this thread is about*, but I just want to post pix of my sportbikes .... lol
> ...



Count me in the 'dont get it' bracket... is he giving money to charity or something???


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought I dont get it because of my English.  Even the native English speakers dont get it either.  I feel better now.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> Not sure what this thread is about, but I just want to post pix of my sportbikes .... lol
> 
> On my old CBR600F4i



God... I miss my F4i! That was a sweet bike!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...



Whoooo Hoooo. I'm 'n O'fishell Member


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Feb 10, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I thought I dont get it because of my English.  Even the native English speakers dont get it either.  I feel better now.



Ah well, we don't get it but it seems to generating alot of ATTENTION nonetheless.:er:


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I dont get it because of my English.  Even the native English speakers dont get it either.  I feel better now.
> ...



If you go back and read every one of Lightspeed's threads (from Ladybug on), and the thread on the Critique Galleries from Overread.. you would understand it better.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



At least, you'll get what it was ORIGINALLY about. 
I got that far. 
But then, the bike thread starting in the middle of it, and from there it all seems to have gone off on a tangent. Entertaining tangents, no doubt, but tangents nonetheless.

It's about Lightspeed. It's ALL about Lightspeed. :lmao:


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...



...or you could just click on any other paying member's "Supporting Member" icon and it will take you straight to it


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > HughGuessWho said:
> ...



They are looking to join the Lightspeed Beginners forum.. not the Supporting member's site....


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Yeah, I just realized that.  My bad.


----------



## baturn (Feb 10, 2012)

just read this whole thread... tottally don't get it, and it's too early to start drinking!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

baturn said:


> ...... and it's too early to start drinking!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes folks, the LightSpeed beginners forum is picking up nicely.
But we're not done yet.

Gipson, I need you in there. Someone has already posted an image for critique.

JOIN THE MOVEMENT. LightSpeed wants you! The LightSpeed Beginners forum - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum




MTVision said:


> And here I thought I was first on your list.
> 
> Obviously not. ;p



*LIGHTSPEED REALLY, REALLY WANTS* *YOU*


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



*
STEP IT UP GIPSON.
I NEED YOU IN THERE.*


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...



But.. it is a BEGINNER's forum... Do I belong in there? I am not sure... I do know how to use flash, sort of.. and at least 1 in 5 of my photos has (pick one): 

#1 a sharp, focused subject  
#2 A poorly cropped subject with part of head missing!  
#3 A duck  
#4 Cool bokeh in the background (thanks to PS Blur tool!) 
#5 over exposed naked chicks!

Am I qualified to be part of such a "SPECIAL" Group?


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




Nothing wrong with ducks!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes there is.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Yep, because you can help people, plus post images.
Regardless of experience. Best of both worlds. You can be there and you can be here. lol






And, there is none of this NONSENSE in there.


GeorgieGirl said:


> Yes there is.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

I rememeber that one....its a nice one.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

Here is an Excerpt from one of the esteemed members of the LightSpeed beginners forum.



> Hello   I am an Official Member of "The LightSpeed Beginners Forum" because:
> 
> People are taking this photography malarky too seriously - it should be fun - I wanna join the fun photogs :thumbup:



lol


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...


----------



## MWC2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Off to join the new forum ... I need all the help I can get.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Here is an Exerpt from one of the esteemed members of the LightSpeed beginners forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXCERPT is mispelled...
Malarkey is mispelled

Can I be spelling police in there?


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

I pay my own way...that means I call my own rules....and isn't all of this really all about somehting else???


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry for ya, Charlie...you are just having a bad day...


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

Did someone say "ducks?"


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Did someone say "ducks?"




oh hey....turn up the Beltone...I said I liked it...


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I pay my own way...that means I call my own rules....and isn't all of this really all about somehting else???



It's spelled " Something".
And yes it is about something else.
It's about having fun with photography while learning. 
It's about whoever wants to post an image , regardless of experience, can.
Anyone can join in, if they like, even you. Nobodies begging you to join in, nobodies forcing you and if you don't want to, nobody cares.
Especially me.


Now if you do decide to take the leap, and get nasty with everyone like you're so fond of doing, do not be surprised if you get jumped all over.
lol


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I pay my own way...that means I call my own rules....and isn't all of this really all about somehting else???
> ...



...It's so transparent what you are doing...

LOL!:mrgreen:


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...




Well, since you think you know something..........why not let us in on it?
So what am I doing?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

You are just too funny....


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Did someone say "ducks?"
> ...



I had to delete and reupload because G+ is a POS when it comes to file extension acquisition. Did you notice my prior post was deleted?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

PS. I don't think hearing aids are a prerequisite for reading forum posts. 

I could be wrong... But I'm not.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



Thank god, someone is going to explain what this thread is about....


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

oh hey.......I saw this a short while back on another thread...I did see it a few minutes ago here and then again here. Did not know it was a drop on this thread (sorry I didn't back page and that was what I thought) I think you took this in the fog or morning mist if I recall correctly...its quite nice.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> You are just too funny....



By the way you mentioned something about paying your own way.
It doesn't cost anything.

lol

Nobody is charging for membership.

As to my diabolical plan, that I'm so transparent about.

We are all ears and waiting for your explanation. You might go take a look over there first though, before you unveil your reasoning.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > You are just too funny....
> ...



Go take care of your flock and leave me the flock alone...:smileys:


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> oh hey.......I saw this a short while back on another thread...I did see it a few minutes ago here and then again here. Did not know it was a drop on this thread (sorry I didn't back page and that was what I thought) I think you took this in the fog or morning mist if I recall correctly...its quite nice.



I took it on a foggy morning in Maine at a campsite I was staying at. It had dock access and everything. It was quite neat! 

Thanks!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 10, 2012)

Where's the emoticon for scratching head in confusion?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Where's the emoticon for scratching head in confusion?



:scratch:


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...




Oh come on Georgie. You might have some fun.
You know you want to.
None of us are responsible if you smile and your face cracks though.
In other words you can't sue anyone.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 10, 2012)

eacesignn earth


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...



Nope...I'm a  mainstream kinda girl...front and center, no he-man-woman-hater-clubs...etc...good right here in the main stream...Thx tho...


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 10, 2012)

And what if I want to be part of the LightSpeed Army?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

Lightspeed, don't take offense that I will not be posting in your begginers forum... Not that I feel like I have a superiority complex, but I know in myself that I'm not a beginner anymore.


----------



## Bolthead (Feb 10, 2012)

MWC2 said:


> Off to join the new forum ... I need all the help I can get.



Ditto.  +1


----------



## photog4life (Feb 10, 2012)

you should get me a membership... my birthday is tomorrow if that helps!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess it's finally official.  After all the years that I have been a member here, there have been ongoing accusations, tirades, jealousies, confrontations, arguments, quitters and expulsions with certain members of TPF.  Now there is a bonafide, ostentatious and verifiable ...... dare I say it....... *CLIQUE *on TPF.  

Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> How brown is your nose dude?



^^^^^^^^  just wanted to bump that post right there


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Can I just get the cash?


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> I guess it's finally official.  After all the years that I have been a member here, there have been ongoing accusations, tirades, jealousies, confrontations, arguments, quitters and expulsions with certain members of TPF.  Now there is a bonafide, ostentatious and verifiable ...... dare I say it....... *CLIQUE *on TPF.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up.



You must have had different cliques in the schools you grew up in than what they had around here. In MY high school, you couldn't just come up and say "I'm in your clique," and be IN.  It was EXCLUSIVE; only a select few could be a part of it and they had to be invited.

This "clique" has a button ANYone can click to be in it. No fat kids, skinny kids, slow kids, fast kids, ugly kids, pretty kids or anyone else excluded...except by their OWN choice.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Lightspeed, don't take offense that I will not be posting in your begginers forum... Not that I feel like I have a superiority complex, but I know in myself that I'm not a beginner anymore.



If you change your mind, the doors open.
I guess I'm not a beginner either. But what the hell eh? It's all in fun.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> I guess it's finally official.  After all the years that I have been a member here, there have been ongoing accusations, tirades, jealousies, confrontations, arguments, quitters and expulsions with certain members of TPF.  Now there is a bonafide, ostentatious and verifiable ...... dare I say it....... *CLIQUE *on TPF.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up.



This was here LONG before my arrival.
*You can't really call it a Clique if it's open to anyone and everyone.*


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > How brown is your nose dude?
> ...



I have my own tanning bed.
My nose is more red than brown , right now.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...




I'm really confused...you come into his thread to bash him, then tell him to "leave you the flock alone"?? If you wanted to be left alone, you could have just not opened his thread...or you could have not posted in it...or after posting in it the first time, you could've walked away. 

Also, I don't get why people are giving him a hard time. If he wants to pay for other people to be supporting members, then let him. It's not your money. It's not hurting you at all. I don't think he's just picking people at random. I may be wrong here, but I'm pretty sure he offered to pay mine because he saw that I was donating a camera bag to a member who just got their first DSLR and doesn't have a bag for it yet. He's doing something nice for me because I'm doing something nice for her. Is it really such a problem if members here do nice things for each other?? This forum is just bizarre sometimes...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

eacesign:





Sammie_Lou said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...




Oh stop...I am here HAVING FUN just like you... and everyobody else! That is still allowed here on TPF as far as I know...:coffee:


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sammie_Lou said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...



Did I ever tell you how cute you are, Sammie Lou?


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Did I ever tell you how cute you are, Sammie Lou?



Mmmm, thanks? I think? lol Seriously, though, why are people here so angry all the time??


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sammie_Lou said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I ever tell you how cute you are, Sammie Lou?
> ...



I don't think it is anger.. just people being people! Some of it in good fun.. some of it not!


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 10, 2012)

naptime said:


> sportbikes?!?!?!
> 
> do any of mine count???   well, ok, they aren't exactly SPORTbikes.... but, i did build the chopper and the cafe racer with my own two hands.. that's gotta count for something!



Here's my scoot  :










And with the GIVI E55 on:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Who was the member that said they wanted to start an Elite mebership on Google plus...I can't remember...did he succeed...is he back here...I dunno...but same sort of flash as this thread...


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Who was the member that said they wanted to start an Elite mebership on Google plus...I can't remember...did he succeed...is he back here...I dunno...but same sort of flash as this thread...



No one said that they wanted to start an "elite membership" on google+. They said that they wanted to connect with other TPFers on G+ without all the drama and BS. 

So that's what they did. Count me as part of that camp.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> eacesign:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but only until midnight tomorrow.  No more fun after that!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Who was the member that said they wanted to start an Elite mebership on Google plus...I can't remember...did he succeed...is he back here...I dunno...but same sort of flash as this thread...
> ...



Sorry....for the nomenclature....my perception error....

But...you are still here...with all the drama and the BS !


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 10, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Can I just get the cash?



Typical lawyer!


----------



## gsgary (Feb 10, 2012)

naptime said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > OK, just to be on the up-and-up, mine isn't a true "Sportbike".  One is a "Sport Touring" bike.
> ...



One of my bikes


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> You must have had different cliques in the schools you grew up in than what they had around here. In MY high school, you couldn't just come up and say "I'm in your clique," and be IN. It was EXCLUSIVE; only a select few could be a part of it and they had to be invited.
> 
> This "clique" has a button ANYone can click to be in it. No fat kids, skinny kids, slow kids, fast kids, ugly kids, pretty kids or anyone else excluded...except by their OWN choice.


Perhaps *coterie *was a more appropriate noun to have been used.  My apologies.


----------



## bogeyguy (Feb 10, 2012)

I got lost from the getgo?????????????????


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn - I sold my last bike two years ago. Would that have earned me LightSpeed sponsorship? Or do I just need to shoot and post more? I'm confused as well - as always.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > You must have had different cliques in the schools you grew up in than what they had around here. In MY high school, you couldn't just come up and say "I'm in your clique," and be IN. It was EXCLUSIVE; only a select few could be a part of it and they had to be invited.
> ...



Alright, I'll give you that one. But then, all of TPF is in essence a virtual coterie.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

so we have coteries within coteries... ?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't really think so.....


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 10, 2012)

bogeyguy said:


> I got lost from the getgo?????????????????



I'm with bogeyguy, I don't get it.

Why have a separate special beginners club when we already have a gazillion different forums here to post in?


----------



## Skinnifatkid (Feb 10, 2012)

gsgary said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > SCraig said:
> ...




SCraig, I knew I had seen your screen name before, Stromtrooper! gsgary on ADV! I spend most of my riding season on VSRI when I need to connect with the other riders in the area! Great shots!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Alright, I'll give you that one. But then, all of TPF is in essence a virtual coterie.


All that are here are of to some degree of likemindedness, that is a given. This particular thread and those that have lead to this are birds of a different feather. The circling of the wagons is quite apparent. It matters not, but observing the escalation has been enlightening. This inner group may find refuge amongst its peers, but I have apprehension. I fear alienation of the seasoned members may preclude further assistance if this "fill in the blank because my descriptor would offend" mentality persists. Although one cannot see the photos of the group unless you become part of the group, we can clearly see those that are participants.

Having a laugh is one of the major reasons I have stayed active on TPF. Why is a sub-group needed to do the same? What is the intent of this sub-group? Are those participants going to get insightful information on how to improve or are they expecting a pat on the back, a smile and a laugh? I really am confused on what Lightspeed is trying to accomplish. A load of b0ll0cks as far as I can see.

No offense to those that join in, but no quarter given either.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, I'll give you that one. But then, all of TPF is in essence a virtual coterie.
> ...



I would see wait and see what happens... I am there to try and assist those that need it, but I will continue that in the usual manner here also.


----------



## naptime (Feb 10, 2012)

i have no idea what the point of the group is, other than a little fun.


however.... it was overread that suggested the group section.

why point a finger for people for having a group setup, when the site owner is encouraging the use of the group sections???

and there are several other groups there as well.



i am still not quite sure whats going on either. except that a few people have bikes far faster than i will ever own, because i would want to see if the speedo could be maxed out, and then i would hit a pebble. and i'm a big tough guy that looks cool so i dont wear a helmet, and i would wipe out, and splatter my brains across the side of some guys van. but, thanks to this thread, i see it's ok to wear helmets and look cool. so now i will wear my helmet more, stay on a bike more myspeed, not crash, and not splatter my brains.

so.. for this, i am thankful for this thread.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> So here it is folks.
> I am LightSpeed. I have never walked away from a fight in my life.
> 
> I like the photo forum. I like the people who made the photo forum happen.
> ...



Light, in your honor, I just paid up for a year.  I stumbled on TPF in January, and I've gotten WAY more than $25 worth of benefit out of this site already.  What a community!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

What a bunch of losers.....did i really 
say that????


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I would see wait and see what happens... I am there to try and assist those that need it, but I will continue that in the usual manner here also.



You have been sucked in


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

naptime said:
			
		

> i have no idea what the point of the group is, other than a little fun.
> 
> however.... it was overread that suggested the group section.
> 
> ...



You have been sucked in


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

See you all in the light of  day.....


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just curious, why does anyone care if Lightspeed makes his own group?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> Just curious, why does anyone care if Lightspeed makes his own group?



I personally could care less what he does....he is High Maintenance and should be avoided...


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have replied alot in this thread for someone who doesn't care......


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> You have replied alot in this thread for someone who doesn't care......



So what... You have started you groupie  pot stirring .... And??? Your point is ???? He paid your way,...


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't ask him to. A completely bestowed upon gift that you didn't even know happened until you looked at your avatar one day is not exactly having someone pay your way. I wouldn't call myself a groupie as much as an apprentice


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

Minion?


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Minion?



Minion, that could work!!!  

I know everyone thinks I am the founder of the Lightspeed fanclub, but does anyone actually have a clue about our first meet and greet  it was NOT pretty


----------



## naptime (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatever.


----------



## naptime (Feb 10, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Minion?
> ...



i remember


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 10, 2012)

Every I go, I can't escape the perceived elitism and self-righteousness of.....everyone....kwityerbellyachin.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



I don't have time for that.  Can you just give me the recap?


----------



## mishele (Feb 10, 2012)

Lightspeed is buying friends.......


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 10, 2012)

mishele said:


> Lightspeed is buying friends.......



hahaha.. is that what it is?


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 10, 2012)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon_Josh said:
> ...


  He likes caps lock, announcements, and rather narrative and eccentric dialogue to prove his points.


----------



## punch (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I don't really think so.....



An elipse only has three dots, like this... 

..... is nothing

(since we're correcting spelling and grammar).


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 10, 2012)

punch said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really think so.....
> ...


  ellipsis


----------



## punch (Feb 10, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> punch said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...


sh!t.

I've been drinking.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 10, 2012)

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon_Josh said:
> ...


Lightspeed is buying memberships for certain people. Better to let him elaborate on why. And Lightspeed started his own forum/group. I'm pretty sure the reason (and Lightspeed please correct me if I am wrong) created a forum where all members are equal, he created a forum as a safe place for people  trying to  learn to come, discuss what they want, post what they want, and say what they want to say without the fear of being Judged or personal attacks. He's trying to get a safe, respectful an laid back learning center.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2012)

WHAT... in the ROYAL F U C K... is going on in here?

And what is this apparent rivalry between GeorgiesGirl and Lightspeed?

Someone needs to make me a ****ing list of who hates who in here and WHY... cause **** if I can keep up anymore.  

I just found out about ANOTHER rivalry the other day that I was TOTALLY unaware of... that apparently has ALWAYS been obvious?

I'm losing my forum touch.  Been out on the road and away from TPF too long, apparently.  :lmao:

Sometimes I think I should go back in hiding... where it was quiet... and I didn't have to try and figure out what the hell people were bitching about on TPF.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh dot dot dot to the predictable mob. Go play and find your way now that you have your leader.... and go in  peace....You surely don't need to be focused  on me...


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the weirdest thread ever.​


----------



## punch (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Oh... Dot do fit ... Three dots to the predicable



I'm not even sure... I don't... I can't figure this one out.  Please rephrase.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 10, 2012)

Bossy said:


> This is the weirdest thread ever.



Agreed.  I think I'm just... ::takes step towards door::... going to... ::takes another step towards door::... get on out of here and go back to doing something productive... ::exits room::


----------



## mishele (Feb 10, 2012)

Rose....run!!! Get out while you still can....lol


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

punch said:


> An elipse only has three dots, like this...
> 
> ..... is nothing
> 
> (since we're correcting spelling and grammar).


Actually, an el*L*ipse is a plane curve such that the sums of the distances of each point in its periphery from two fixed points, the foci, are equal. It is a conic section formed by the intersection of a right circular cone by a plane that cuts the axis and the surface of the cone. Typical equation: ( x [SUP]2 [/SUP]/ a [SUP]2 [/SUP]) + ( y [SUP]2 [/SUP]/ b [SUP]2 [/SUP]) = 1. If a = b the ellipse is a circle.

Since we're correcting and stuff.


EDIT: My bad. I think in geometry most of the time. Otherwise it is ellipsis for grammar.


----------



## punch (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> punch said:
> 
> 
> > An elipse only has three dots, like this...
> ...



I know... we went over that.  It was a case of automatic processing while typing... and vodka.

But, correction is fun, no?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

e.rose said:
			
		

> WHAT... in the ROYAL F U C K... is going on in here?
> 
> And what is this apparent rivalry between GeorgiesGirl and Lightspeed?
> 
> ...



No. 

No one needs to describe why LS is a hater. He is just because he is. He has no reasons other than he does. Others just drink the Kool Aid because they do.  And they are haters too. And they hate TPF because it has rules. 

It's all in fun though...just ask them ...

That's what  they say.


----------



## naptime (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't pretend to think for a moment that you know me, what i think, or what i feel, simply because you see my forum name on your computer screen.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 10, 2012)

e.rose said:


> WHAT... in the ROYAL F U C K... is going on in here?  And what is this apparent rivalry between GeorgiesGirl and Lightspeed?  Someone needs to make me a ****ing list of who hates who in here and WHY... cause **** if I can keep up anymore.    I just found out about ANOTHER rivalry the other day that I was TOTALLY unaware of... that apparently has ALWAYS been obvious?  I'm losing my forum touch.  Been out on the road and away from TPF too long, apparently.  :lmao:  Sometimes I think I should go back in hiding... where it was quiet... and I didn't have to try and figure out what the hell people were bitching about on TPF.


   YOU MUST PRAY TO THE TPF GODS FOR CLARITY.  THIS IS THE ONLY WAY.  However, you will probably fall into a state of insanity once your prayers are answered. It's your choice.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> hahaha.. is that what it is?



Yes... For starters. You didn't get that part of it???


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 10, 2012)

naptime said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


^^^^A lot of people have grown to really respect Lightspeed. And for whatever reason, that brings some strong negative feelings apparently.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

naptime said:
			
		

> don't pretend to think for a moment that you know me, what i think, or what i feel, simply because you see my forum name on your computer screen.



If you are speaking  to me you better rethink your drama. I don't know you and I don't care to know what you think or feel and you are being presumptuous to think that I care  to personalize interactions with you ...Internet poster....


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 10, 2012)

naptime said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> ^^^^A lot of people have grown to really respect Lightspeed. And for whatever reason, that brings some strong negative feelings apparently.


And at the same time, others seem to tolerate him.  I guess it's two sides of the same coin.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Hshahahahahaha.....


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:
			
		

> And at the same time, others seem to tolerate him.  I guess it's two sides of the same coin.



Tolerate is such a strong word.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 10, 2012)

No one really answer the question. Why does anyone care if Lightspeed makes a forum? What impact does it have on you? No sarcasm intended, this is an honest question. I'm really curious as to why it would matter to anyone. This thread seemed to blow up kind of randomly


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 10, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> ^^^^A lot of people have grown to really respect Lightspeed. And for whatever reason, that brings some strong negative feelings apparently.



I'm not sure but here's my neutral honest opinion.  My apology in advance if it offends anyone.

I don't know Lightspeed or read most of his threads and the reason is because of the strange the way he writes and refers to himself.  My observation from the few threads of him that I read is that the character that he plays on the forum does get him a lot of attention, wanted and unwanted.  He enjoys the attention but plays it off as if it's unintentional.  Based on these common "forum character traits", I suspect that he's totally different and possibly the opposite in person, whether he will ever admit to it or not.  You can be anyone you want to be in an online forum.  I own and operate my own forums for over 10 years and there's a huge difference between local forums and national forums, where you don't actually get to meet people in person.  For the first couple of years it's interesting, then things like this become repetitive.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Loud Noises!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

I Don't Know What We're Yelling About!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 10, 2012)

this thread delivers


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 10, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^A lot of people have grown to really respect Lightspeed. And for whatever reason, that brings some strong negative feelings apparently.
> ...


   I concur wholeheartedly. However, my "like" button seems to have disappeared at the moment.  

He's like the less violent Andy Kaufman of TPF.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

This has nothing to do with nothing, but still there are revelations within......  you just have to expand yourself.  Make it a cheeseburger.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> This has nothing to do with nothing, but still there are revelations within......  you just have to expand yourself.  Make it a cheeseburger.


   "Like"


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 10, 2012)

Has he  paid the bill yet per his opening thread?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I concur wholeheartedly. However, my "like" button seems to have disappeared at the moment.
> 
> He's like the less violent Andy Kaufman of TPF.



Andy Kaufman in the wrestling match.... Yeah yeah yeah yeah.....


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

And tell me did you hear about his one....


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Has he  paid the bill yet per his opening thread?



Umm, no, not yet.
Why? Do you think I'll weasel out of what I said I'd do?
Have you ever seen me do that before?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Its time to think about new tattoos . Think Bill in Mama Mia...


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moderators and Admins alike.
I would ask that we keep this thread open, though the real haters are showing themselves.
I would like an opportunity to explain my position to........the opposition ( you know, those who think the photo forum can't do without them) lol
Or would violently crash, if they decided not to post anymore.

You see nothing could be further from the truth.

Not only that , there have been quite a few misconceptions here.
One of those blatantly biased proposals suggests I am buying friends. lol

I am not buying friends. I haven't started that yet.
*Who needs a new macro lens?*

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Who needs a new macro lens?
> 
> a




MMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Its about tattoos not you....


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



I'd also like to see a long detailed response of your position, and see where that goes!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Who exactly are you asking?

Georgie.

E.

Over.


This ought to be fun....


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

Where's the community bong at?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 10, 2012)

I am still lost... pass the bowl tyler.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Where's the community bong at?



Tyler... Do you have any tattoos???


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> I am still lost... pass the bowl tyler.



Schwetty?


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

So here it is folks.

I like the photo forum. If I want to support the photo forum, that's what I'm gonna do.
Nobody has to take a membership , if they don't want it.
They can reject it. 

Some of you seem to have a problem with my support of the photo forum.
Yet you have created a thread whining and complaining, because the phto forum isn't what you want it to be.
It doesn't fall into everybodys idea, collectively, on how YOU want to run things.
Here's a little tip. None of you own the photo forum ,and neither do I.
The photo forum was here before any of you and it managed to survive. 


You want change and to be appeased by change, simply because you type here, without paying any of the bills associated with this web site.
Which costs money to maintain.
You see what I'm steppin in here? Or would you rather smart off about how I'm buying friends?
People like me don't need to buy friends.
I can't make everyone like me. I'm not gonna pay em to do it.

Moving right along.
I haven't created a clan. That existed before I ever got here. I'm just not part of it.
I'm not trying to separate the forum from the long time, crude, snide, egotistical members.
How could I possibly do that by myself?
Think about it.
Some of these folks are not raged up against you because I am here. I don't have anything to do with it.
Why blame me for something you created?
And still some of you sit and whine and want to change everything so people will think you're wonderful because you had an idea.
That doesn't have anything to do with me either. I'm happy the way the photo forum is.
hahahaha

In short. I'll support this forum. I don't mind doing it.
That means, I'll buy as many supporting memberships as I want.
I'll donate prints for contests if I want.
If I wanna pass out coupons redeemable for 5 bucks for joining the movement, I will.
 Now if this pisses some of you off, because I can and have, live with it.
Because if you can't live with what I might do............you aint living. And you're worrying about me too much.

hahahahaha


Moral of the story?
I'm throwing my money away. Not yours.
And it, in my humble opinion, is for a good cause.
This forum.
You all want things, and you know whom I speak to, but you don't want to pay for it.
I don't want anything other than to have a good time here.


Which I have been doing, by the way.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! I've got a singular tattoo. Aiming to keep it that way... But anything could happen.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Where's the community bong at?


Well, I'm sitting at my house.  You're welcomed to join in.  I've got a photo..... somewhere recently...... oh go on and give me a couple of hours.  My hands fell like two ballons.....


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

kundalini said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the community bong at?
> ...



Love me some PF brother.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh yeah.......and this.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Oh yeah.......and this.




*What up boy....*


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

I want those two eyes ... Not sure where where yet though.. On each arse check or each knee top....


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I ,want two eyes ... Not sure where where yet though.. On each arse check or each knee top....



Funny, you just described how most people actually envision you.


I'm an Arteest Georgie.
Think about that.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 10, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Oh yeah.......and this.


Without meaning to offend too much, that is part of the issue.  We've seen so much recently already.  

Self censorship is a wonderful thing.  Try it, you might like it.

YMMV.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2012)

kundalini said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah.......and this.
> ...




It's real simple dude.
If you've seen too much of it, don't look at any more of it.

Say aren't you the guy who made the other thread, complaining?
Why are you not over there complaining? Why come to this thread?
Nobody's complaining here. I'm just having a good time.

And now you want me to self censor myself.
Thanks for the advice. You might consider it.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh one other thing.

For those of you worrying about what I do, or what I might do.
Or how it might hurt your credentials.
You may well worry for quite a while. I'm going around once.

You can compare this, to my being very good looking.
Some people aren't very good looking. Personally I have nothing against them, just ask Gipson.
Now,if I wanted to, I could spend the next 10 or so years apologizing for being good looking to the people who wish they were.
I wouldn't get paid for it. So I would be wasting my time and those folks would not become better looking.
Since time is money, " why would I do that?
It wouldn't change anything.
Even if I complained about it.
*
MIRROR BREAK
*

*LMSAO*


----------



## MTVision (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry LightSpeed - cant join your group thing-a-ma-jig. Have no clue how to get there with the iPhone app.....


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Sorry LightSpeed - cant join your group thing-a-ma-jig. Have no clue how to get there with the iPhone app.....




Oh man.
YOU are the one I REALLY want.
I have been slayed by your bikini pic. lol
Go here: The LightSpeed Beginners forum - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 11, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Also, what relation does tattoo's have with receiving a community bong? 

That's kind of a gross stereotype, eh? Maybe I have it wrong, but that's what it sounds to me.


----------



## MTVision (Feb 11, 2012)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> Oh man.
> YOU are the one I REALLY want.
> I have been slayed by your bikini pic. lol
> Go here: The LightSpeed Beginners forum - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum
> ...



Funny


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2012)

MTVision said:


> Funny


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2012)

Holy sh*t. :crazy:



rexbobcat said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT... in the ROYAL F U C K... is going on in here?  And what is this apparent rivalry between GeorgiesGirl and Lightspeed?  Someone needs to make me a ****ing list of who hates who in here and WHY... cause **** if I can keep up anymore.    I just found out about ANOTHER rivalry the other day that I was TOTALLY unaware of... that apparently has ALWAYS been obvious?  I'm losing my forum touch.  Been out on the road and away from TPF too long, apparently.  :lmao:  Sometimes I think I should go back in hiding... where it was quiet... and I didn't have to try and figure out what the hell people were bitching about on TPF.
> ...



  I don't think it really matters either way... I've been in a state of insanity for about 25 years now... :lmao: 



rexbobcat said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



BWAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  



Oh, my lord, Conan makes EVERYTHING better ALWAYS!  



Bossy said:


> Loud Noises!



HAHA!  I imaged my husband's voice when I read this.  He screams this often.  He's also very committed when he does so...... it's very... VERY loud (and slightly obnoxious. :lmao: ).  But... I mean, you gotta give him props for not being a man who half-asses things.  



LightSpeed said:


> .
> *Who needs a new macro lens?*



I don't need a macro lens... but I need about 15 OTHER things I'll let you buy me............... 



o hey tyler said:


> Where's the community bong at?


 


Schwettylens said:


> I am still lost... pass the bowl tyler.



Yo!  Pass that sh*t here.  I'ma NEED it after coming back to this mess.  (Someone please remind me WHY I did that, anyway?)


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 11, 2012)

Muh girl E rose.
Are you gonna turn your supporting membership down?
I only did it because I like you babe. No other reason.

I did it because you're fun. 
You know how I am sugarbritches.
I'm a fun guy. I'm taking on all the sticks in the mud.
ALL OF THEM.

Allow me the pleasure of supporting this forum in your name.
What say you, babe?


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2012)

*locked pending moderation*
Do NOT start further threads based on content from this one - any such will be locked and deleted.


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok so despite reading this thread twice I'm honestly left at a total loss as to what all the fuss is about. 

It seems that a very tiny number of beginners don't want to use the sites galleries to post their photos and for some reason have a total fear of leaving posting photos in the beginners section. The galleries were and always have been for all talent levels and scrolling a few lines further down the forums page to get there is not much of an effort. 
Beginners is being returned to its original intent, which is a section dedicated to those at the very start of their photographic learning - once you've mastered those basic technical jumps its out to the galleries. This is an aim not just to help order the site but also to help give you more exposure for your threads and photos. Instead of being all pressed together in a single section they are spread out over the specific galleries - far longer to be sitting on the first page and get noticed. 

Now if some of these members want to go to the groups feature, make their own posting group and have chats, interact and suchlike that is PERFECTLY FINE. The groups are there to let like minded people connect and chat its their purpose. There does not need to be any of this strange arguing or debate about that fact. If people choose to post there or not that is their choice - the rest of us can either remain outside or join in. Just because a handful of people are chatting outside of beginners will not result in the forums being destroyed and burnt apart.


----------

